# Frustrating TV out issue!!!



## big_sizzla (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello all,

I wasn't sure whether this was categorized as a video card problem or a home theatre issue, so i posted it on both ...

I have recently purchased a "what once used to be high-end" system (from craigslist) for my father and have had some serious issues with the TV out. THe main uses for his pc is to watch streaming internet video with s-video tv out onto our tv in the den. The card is a MSI geforce fx 5200 PCIe and I'm connecting it to a Sony kv-27fs100 CRT TV. Also, the board he's working with is a DFI nf4 LanParty.

The video card has multiple outputs, vga (currently in use by the monitor,) DVI and s-video. THe only output i can get working right now is the vga. I am trying to connect the tv to the pc via 4 pin s-video, and I have installed the latest drivers and software for the video card but to no avail. What happens when i connect the s-video on both ends is the tv shows the desktop, but its continuously 'moving downwards', like an old film reel moving too slowly for you to see whats happening... just constantly scaling downwards in black and white at varying speeds/sizes depending on how high/low i set the refresh rate/resolution. 

When i first installed the drivers from the nvidia site, and this started happening, i thought there must of been some kind of error during installation so i re-installed the software package without first uninstalling... when prompted to restart, i selected 'restart later' and then the screen flickered and both the tv and monitor worked like magic. I think what happened is that it reverted to the windows oem drivers, and i was afraid to restart cuz i knew that once i did the nvidia drivers would kick in and all would be lost.... and thats exactly what happend when i turned the pc off for the nite, and booted up the next morning. Also, when i boot up and press F8, and boot up in 'VGA mode' it works fine on both displays. Could this be a problem on nvidia's side???

With his old pc, all i had to do was pop in the s-video cable and it worked fine, and also do some minor tweaking with ATI's catalyst control centre..... and that was a very very old AGP radeon card with vga and s-video out only. I find it suprising that the 'new(er) and improved' cards are giving me such a freakin hassle.

This is a very urgent matter folks, any help is desperately appreciated.. my father is an older gentleman and hes consistently on my case () regarding this issue... plz help!!!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please stay with your thread here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/frustrating-tv-out-issue-402063.html

Closing this one.

BG


----------

